# Distinguishing ID8 v2 and v3



## montyburns (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone know any unique identifiers?


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Magnet covers I think.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry premature send button press. They newest v3 have a plastic magnet guard other than that I really don't think that there is much difference. It is removable. I can't remember if they changed the basket too. Maybe.


----------

